# iphone 3gs



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

hallo, wollte mir ein gebrauchtes iphone 3gs holen. (oder iphone 4) 

hab mich im vorhinein schonmal ein wenig informiert, würde aber gern mal eine bestätigung von leuten haben, die sich wirklich damit auskennen.

1. stimmt es, dass nach 24 monaten vertragslaufzeit ein iphone offiziell entsperrt werden kann?


bitte um antwort von euch, danke.
gruss,mario


----------



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

wäre ne überlegung wert ^^ .. danke auf jedenfall für die antworten ... 

schauen wir mal ... hab gehört, dass es iphone 4 in london frei für umgerechnet 600 pkken gibt ? 
weißt du da zufällig auch was von ? wenn ja wäre das fantastisch ^^


----------



## Ezio (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

In UK bekommst du es für ca. 600€, da kommen aber noch mindestens 50€ für Postweiterleitung und Zoll drauf


----------



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

würde dann persönlich dahinfahren, zoll, ok .... kann man sich evtl sparen ^^ ....



und selbst wenn noch 100 drauf kämen, wär immernoch 200 billiger als hier.... blöde frage kann man des auf deutsch umstellen, oder muss ich dann mein abitur wirklich in englich machen ?


----------



## Tom3004 (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

SIM-Lock entsperren | Telekom
Hier kannst du es mit dem entsperren nachlesen.

Du kannst in alle Sprachen umstellen.

Hier der Link zum Apple Shop UK.
http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=OTY2ODA2OQ


----------



## Ezio (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

lässt sich alles umstellen


----------



## ich558 (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

An deiner Stelle würde ich noch etwas warten, da Apple vielleicht bald ein überarbeitetes Modell des 4 ohne Signalschwäche herausbringt. Ansonsten bist du auch mit dem 3Gs gut bedient- außer dem Retina Display und dem neuen Design gibt es eh nichts neues.


----------



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

also wenn shcon neu, dann auch 4, wenn gebraucht dann 3gs. aber 3gs werde ich mir definitiv nicht im shop holen. das ist mir das teure geld nicht wert.

da eh noch ein urlaub im herbst aussteht knnte diese ja dann evtl nach london gehen zum appstore .    haben die die dinger da auf vorrat, oder kann man die zum laden reservieren lassen ? per telefon oder so


----------



## Tom3004 (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*



ich558 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würde ich noch etwas warten, da Apple vielleicht bald ein überarbeitetes Modell des 4 ohne Signalschwäche herausbringt. Ansonsten bist du auch mit dem 3Gs gut bedient- außer dem Retina Display und dem neuen Design gibt es eh nichts neues.



Wenn man danach geht, kann man immer auf ein neueres Modell warten, denn Apple bringt jedes Jahr ein neues Modell raus, auch wenn es wie beim 3GS nur stärkere Hardware verbaut wurde.

Ich hab von sehr vielen Bekannten gehört, dass sie keinerlei Probleme mit dem iPhone 4 hatten bezüglich des Empfanges. T-Mobile hat nämlich ein ziemlich gut ausgebautes Netz. 
Der Anbieter in den USA, hat ein ziemlich schlecht ausgebautes Netz im Gegensatz zu T-Mobile & dort ist deshalb das Empfangsproblem leichter zu bemerken & fällt schwerer ins Gewicht.
Da Problem tritt auch nur auf, wenn man mit der linken Hand telefoniert & das Handy dabei sehr fest umschlingt.
Wenn du nicht gerade auf dem Dorf wohnst, schlag zu!
MfG, Tom


----------



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

also ich würde das ganze mit vodafone befeuern. deshalb eben die frage nahc dem simlock. wohne hier eigentlich in einem sehr gut ausgebautem netzwerk.

ein paar freunde haben das iphone 4, und damit keine probleme, da sie auch jeweils die schutzhülle haben, die das problem großteilig eliminiert


----------



## Tom3004 (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

Eben.
Wenn du ein Simlock freies iPhone 4 willst & zufällig bekannte in Kanda hast, dann lass es dir da kaufen. 
Da kostet es unschlagbare 487€, die 16Gb Version.

iPhone 4 & iPhone 3GS - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

ok leider kenn ich niemanden aus canada ^^ ....

aber würd dann nach uk oder franzreich jetten. (tagesausflug mit so nem 20 euro flieger)
laut wiki gibt es des auch simlockfrei in griechenland, da sollte es das doch wohl auch im appstore günstig geben. da ist ein griech. freund von uns gefühlt mind 10 mal im jahr. 
da meine griech. kentnisse jedoch sehr begrenzt isnd, kann ich der griech seite von apple keine infos entnehmen


----------



## ich558 (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

Wenn es stimmen soll will Apple das überarbeitete 4 viel früher herausbringen als gewöhnlich- ist natürlich reine Spekulation der Presse.
@mariohanaman:
Wenn du noch keinen passenden Anbieter gefunden hast kann dir das vielleicht helfen.
Der größte Mobilfunk-Netztest Deutschlands - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## Tom3004 (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

Also: Eben ist mein Browser abgestürzt und mein mit Mühe getippter Text ist weg. 

Kurzfassung: 
iPhone aus dem Ausland lohnt sich nicht, denn...
Für den T-Mobile Vertrag bezahlst du 50€/Monat. Mit zuästzlichen Kosten macht das ca. 1175 - 1375, je nachdem ob du Student bist, dann kriegst du Rabatt.

Bei Flugkosten + iPhone musst du schonmal mind. 800€ auf den Tisch legen & einen Vertrag für 400€, wo die Grundgebühr ca 15-19€ beträgt und du eine Internet Flat hast, gibt es wohl kaum!

MfG, Tom


----------



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

überarbeitet im sinne von 4gs und 100euro teurer oder einfach das normale 4 selber preis, überarbeitet? 

gibt es einigermaßen genauere info´s, also sprich ein grober zeitraum ?


----------



## Tom3004 (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

Es gibt keinerlei grobe Andeutungen.
Apple kommt nichtmal mit der Produktion, der weißen iPhone 4 hinterher, geschweige dem 32GB Modell.
Und die Presse denkt an ein 4GS.
Schwachsinn, meine ich. 
Weil nächstes Mal wird es einen genauso großen Ansturm geben & dann fragt man sich wieder: Soll ich jetzt ein 4GS kaufen oder doch lieber ein 5G.
Findet euch mit dem ab, was es gibt. Technik veraltet zu schnell & ihr müsst zu viel Geld haben, um immer das neue zu haben.
MfG, Tom


----------



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also: Eben ist mein Browser abgestürzt und mein mit Mühe getippter Text ist weg.
> 
> Kurzfassung:
> iPhone aus dem Ausland lohnt sich nicht, denn...
> ...




also ich habe mal gerechnet

100 euro für flug (ryanair billig flug hin und rück) iphone 600

vertrag zb base flat -das mit der werbung wo man ohne bindung ist (10 euro internetflat + 5 euro -50 minuten in alle netze,damit   komm ich aus- (macht nach einem jahr 360) macht für mich etwas über 1000

ist günstiger als bei telekom, wie ich finde. abgesehen davon werden meine eltern (die den vertrag monatlich bezahlen) lynchen, wenn ich mit 50 euro pro monat ankomme^^. das iphone würd ich dann großteils aus eigener tasche zahlen.

das ist meine rechnung. danke für deine mühe, tom3004, aber ich komme auf so einen preis. oder habe ich was vergessen ?



also ich muss nicht immer das neue haben. ganz und garnicht. aber wenn morgen (fiktiv - symbolisch) ein altes überarbeitetes rauskommt, hol ich mir heute doch nichtmehr das vermeindlich "schlechtere"


----------



## Tom3004 (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

Ja, dass Base ( E-Plus) ein grottenschlechtes Netz hat & du kein UMTS surfen erleben kannst, was das surfen am Smartphone eig. ausmacht!
GRPS & teilweise Edge...aber nicht mit UMTS und geschweige HSDPA, deswegen ist Vodafone & T-Mobile auch so teuer...weil sie das beste Netz haben.

Wenn du bei Ryanair nicht aufpasst, bezahlst du ganz schnell anstatt 100€, 200€ ^^
Lese dir die AGB durch!


----------



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ja, dass Base ( E-Plus) ein grottenschlechtes Netz hat & du kein UMTS surfen erleben kannst, was das surfen am Smartphone eig. ausmacht!
> GRPS & teilweise Edge...aber nicht mit UMTS und geschweige HSDPA, deswegen ist Vodafone & T-Mobile auch so teuer...weil sie das beste Netz haben.
> 
> Wenn du bei Ryanair nicht aufpasst, bezahlst du ganz schnell anstatt 100€, 200€ ^^
> Lese dir die AGB durch!




nagut über base muss ich mich nochmal informieren. kenne jemanden mit inet bei eplus. allerdings muss ich dir recht geben, was das generelle netzt bei e-plus angeht, dass ist wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen.

ryanair hab ich erfahrungen mit. wenn man nichts isst, kein gepäck mitnimmt (wird ja nur ein tagestrip) und aufpasst, bleibt es wirklich annähernd bei dem eigentlichen preis. ^^

@edit: bei vodafone 25 euro im monat für inet flat, das ist doch ein angebot, oder ?


----------



## Tom3004 (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*



mariohanaman schrieb:


> nagut über base muss ich mich nochmal informieren. kenne jemanden mit inet bei eplus. allerdings muss ich dir recht geben, was das generelle netzt bei e-plus angeht, dass ist wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen.
> 
> ryanair hab ich erfahrungen mit. wenn man nichts isst, kein gepäck mitnimmt (wird ja nur ein tagestrip) und aufpasst, bleibt es wirklich annähernd bei dem eigentlichen preis. ^^
> 
> @edit: bei vodafone 25 euro im monat für inet flat, das ist doch ein angebot, oder ?


Ich sehe keine Flat für 25€, nur eine für 34,95 & 14,95.
Bei der für 34,95 hast du ein Inklusivvolumen von 200 oder 300MB.
Ich habe gestern gesurft. Auf Youtube ein paar Videos, in nicht so guter Qualität & bei Facebook & bin am Ende des Tages auf 500MB gekommen.
So, mobil verbraucht man zwar nicht soviel, aber 200 oder 300MB, ist nicht das wahre mit dem iPhone!
1Gb ist quasi ein Muss, wenn du bedenkst, man muss 1 Monat damit hinkommen & danach gibt es GRPS Geschwindigkeit. 64 Down & 16 Up ^^


----------



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

ich habe einen vertrag über ein rheinisches kraftwerkeunternehmen (mutter und vater arbeiten da). das sind solche buisness partner tarife. ich zahle auch so für festnetzt+vodafone flat nur 10 euro den monat.

hab eben extra bei der hotline angerufen. das war ein spezieller tarif, der auch nur ausschließlich mit dem iphone funktioniert


----------



## Tom3004 (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

Achso.
Ich denke T-Mobile wäre bequemer und würde sich genauso rechnen wie der Vodafone Tarif + Anschaffung.
Also es ist egal zu welchem du greifst.
Ich tendiere in deinem Fall zu T-Mobile.


----------



## mariohanaman (31. August 2010)

*AW: iphone 3gs - jailbreak*

ganz ehrlich, mich schrecken die 45 euro den monat ab. hinzu kommen noch 29ct die minute nach vodafone/ eplus wo ich ausschließlich hintelefoniere (festnetz ist ja inclu) und 19ct sms kosten. (ich kenne niemanden, der bei telekom ist)

da wären ja selbst die 34,95 vodafone noch billiger (abgesehn von anschaffung)
aber du hattest recht, die 14,95 vofdafone hjat eine volumenbegrenzung von 500mb, ich hab nochmal angerufn)


zudem läuft mein jetzger vertrag bei vodafone noch bis sommer 2011. 

wie sähe es denn sinngemäß mit der 35 euro vodafone flat aus? die hat ein datenvolumen von 5gig. ist das angemessen? ich weiß ja nu nicht, wieviel handy surfen so verbraucht.
meine anwendungen wären jetzt einfach internetsurfing ab und zu auf normalen seiten (facebook, icq, wiki, google, youtube undsowas nur eher weniger)


Aus dem kleingedruckten von T-MOBILE


> Ab Erreichen eines Datenvolumen von 300 MB (Complete S, Complete 120), 1  GB (Complete M, Complete 240), 5 GB (Complete L, Complete 1200) wird  die Bandbreite im jew. Monat auf max. 64 kbit/s (Download) und 16 kbit/s  (Upload) beschränkt;


also bei dem iphone-tarif von tmobile für 45€ (complete s) hat man lediglich ein traffic von 300mb. da hab ich bei vodafone für weniger geld mehr ... hätte ich nicht gedacht


----------



## Pokerclock (1. September 2010)

An dieser Stelle ein Hinweis auf die Forenregeln.

Hilfestellungen oder Beratungen hinsichtlich der Durchführung eines Jailbreaks sind hier im Forum nicht gestattet. Entsprechende Beiträge wurden entfernt bzw. der Threadtitel angepasst.

Da sich der Thread in Richtung Kaufberatung bewegt hat, lasse ich hier offen, aber Diskussionen über den JB sind ab sofort zu unterlassen.

*B2T*


----------



## mariohanaman (1. September 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ein Hinweis auf die Forenregeln.
> 
> Hilfestellungen oder Beratungen hinsichtlich der Durchführung eines Jailbreaks sind hier im Forum nicht gestattet. Entsprechende Beiträge wurden entfernt bzw. der Threadtitel angepasst.
> 
> ...



sorry wusst ich nicht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (1. September 2010)

Also mein Vater hat ein 3GS und ich habs auch mal ausprobiert, einfach genial ! 
Ich als Schüler würde mir natürlich nie so ein teures "Handy" kaufen. Klar, es ist fast kein Handy mehr, das Ding kann alles was man sich nur vorstellen kann 
Wegen Vodafone etc.. Ich würde o2 nehmen, oder halt Vodafone beides ist super.
lg


----------



## mariohanaman (1. September 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Also mein Vater hat ein 3GS und ich habs auch mal ausprobiert, einfach genial !
> Ich als Schüler würde mir natürlich nie so ein teures "Handy" kaufen. Klar, es ist fast kein Handy mehr, das Ding kann alles was man sich nur vorstellen kann
> Wegen Vodafone etc.. Ich würde o2 nehmen, oder halt Vodafone beides ist super.
> lg




also ich kläre das ganze nochmal mit vodafone ab, wie das ganze jetzt genau mit dem mntl. trafficvolumen aussieht, und dann nimm ich dementsprechend ne vodafone flat. 


danke für eure hilfen, gruss mario


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

Die 35€ Flat hat 500MB Inklusivvolumen & die für 50€ hat 1GB !
Hab mich erkundigt


----------



## mariohanaman (1. September 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Die 35€ Flat hat 500MB Inklusivvolumen & die für 50€ hat 1GB !
> Hab mich erkundigt



ich besitze das privileg ein buisnesskunde zu sein. auf der hp stehen nur die privatkundentarife 

35€ all in flat, also auch als router für zu hause (nutzt ich nicht) mit 5gb
15€ NUR für iphone mit 1gb
und noch eine iwas mit 20€ mit 300mb (uninteressant)


so jetzt bin ich natürlich am überlegen. 

soll ich die mit 1gig nehmen?? reicht das ?? .... btw. ich kann jederzeit auf die mit 5gb aufrüsten, muss die dann allerdings 3 monate behalten bis ich wieder auf 15euro downgraden kann.

was meint ihr? 
für 15€ nehmen und evtl. aufrüsten, wenn nötig? ich meine sind ja immerhin evtl 20€ gespart


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2010)

1GB langt, danach hast du halt langsames Internet, aber du hast welches!


----------



## mariohanaman (1. September 2010)

kk... sobald ich das iphone hab werd ich dann den vertrag abschließen.



nur mal so interessehalber ... wieviel kb benötigt denn so zb ne wikipedia seite, oder ein youtube video ca +- 5 min oder 1std normales surdfen? kann man da was zu sagen?

und: wie langsam sind die 54kb nach der begrenzung wirklich? ist dann zb normales entspanntes surfen (bsp google) entspannt möglich oder kriegt man dabei ne kriese? bzw bei youtube video´s


----------

